# advice for ivf stimming please



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all
Start stimming for ivf on friday- and as this is my first ivf would appreciate some advice.

What are good things to eat (I'm veggie and dont eat fish or chicken or meat) - and I was previously told to avoid soya as it is contraceptive. I have avoided alcohol for the last 5 weeks but actually found that the occasional bottle of lager is a bit of a destresser ( totally pi£$ed after 2 though ) is this ok still.

Stopped smoking 7 month ago <polishes halo> 

And I have been going swimming and having reflexology once a week - are these things still ok too. MY main problem is that i find I get anxious and stressed easily- so want to be as relaxed as poss.

Any advice would be great.

Pi xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya Pi

Im due to start d/r on d21 when my af decides to show her ugly face  

I have been reading Zita West's book, she said that other sources of protein are, lentils,chickpeas and any sort of beans (kidney etc), also do you drink milk as my clinic told me to drink at least a Litre of milk per day for the egg quality  also some people on here drink the protein powders you can buy online i think (solgar) is one brand i have heard of...well done for stopping smoking 
Have you tried acupuncture, ihave been having it for about 5 weeks and didnt notice anything for the first 3 weeks then noticed how much more chilled out i was ( i have also had reflex for years which is also really good)...maybe a relaxation cd would be good too, thinking of buying one myself and listening to before i go to bed after a warm shower/bath.

Good luck with this tx and hope you get your bfp
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

HI Pi30,
I am will be startting 2nd IVF cycle in June. I am also veggie and I have been eating loads of beans, lentils, cottage cheese, porridge, fresh fruit and veg. I am taking an omega 3 supplement with DHA, folic acid and VItc with zinc. Last time I only got 6 eggs, but my clinic said they were good quality and it is the quality not quantity that matters. Zita West also advices to drink 2.5 litres of water a day.
I have had a very stressful time at work and I have made the decision not to let it bother me too much because the IVF is so much more important. Good advice from Emma regading relaxation. I have been getting acupuncture since my last treatment failed and I go fortnightly. It really helps me to relax and more importantly it is 'me' time. My acupuncturist is lovely and sometimes gives me a massage. I have heard that yoga is good and gentle exercise. 
I really wish you all the luck in the world.  
Love Moira xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Aw thanks for the advice ladies- think i am prob doing ok.

Does anyone else tie themselves in knots trying to make sure they are in tip top condition- adds to the stress i think.

What about alcohol though is the odd glass still ok or is it a defo no no!!!!!
Pi xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Sunbeam    Cycle Buddie,

Have you tried Bachs Rescue Remedy?  I find it helpful and would recommend it.  I have the spray.  You can get it from most health food shops and good chemists.  

See you on the Stimmers board soon  
Almamay


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

I don't think the odd glass of alcohol is bad for you at all especially if it keeps stress levels down. I certainly don't think you should beat yourself up about it. If you are worried ask the staff at your clinic. 
xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks ladies
Have decided to keep up with the swimming as besides anything- I LIKE IT!!!!!
Its great to get a bit of support and reassurance like this.

Pi


----------

